# 4sevens Quark Black & Ti Pictures



## WadeF (Oct 23, 2009)

I didn't see a Quark picture thread, if there is one feel free to merge this into it. I didn't want to put a bunch of large pics into the existing Quark topics, so I started this topic for Quark pictures. Let's see those Quarks!

Ti XP-G R5 Quark 2x123:


----------



## csshih (Oct 23, 2009)

oo:


----------



## Linger (Oct 23, 2009)

beamshots ! please.
A few out-door distance shots, outdoor shot with two or three lights per frame for comparison.


----------



## MerkurMan (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice shots, Wade! I really shouldn't post these for fear of embarrassment, but since in-the-hand QTi pics are still scarce, I'll throw in a couple of quick shots of my Ti and the old beater Al 123-2. I didn't mean to bite your style Wade, but guns, knives and flashlights just happen to be three of my favourite things.  Although I may have tried a little too hard to achieve the tacti-cool look. 

The silver things are shiny and pampered, while the black things are well-used and well-loved.

I never claimed to be a product photographer!  I just shone a bunch of lights at the thing and tried to stay focused (which I still failed to do).


----------



## WadeF (Oct 23, 2009)

MerkurMan, those shots are fine. I never claimed to be a great photographer or an artist. I get some nice shots from time to time. I wasn't that happy with the shots I posted. I was just taking some quick pics under the CFL lighting in my bedroom. I'll try and take some shots in my mini "studio" tonight which will hopefully come out a bit better. Just the light on a white background probably. 

That tactical Ti Quark looks nice. I like the way the blue tail switch cover looks.


----------



## Linger (Oct 23, 2009)

That's great. :thumbsup: Finish is awesome.



MerkurMan said:


> I just shone a bunch of lights at the thing and tried to stay focused


Would you shine the Ti quark at a bunch of things and take a few more pics? Maybe a tree at 100feet, side of a house at 50 feet.
Please.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya lovely, how about some BEAMSHOTS??? (he retorted jealously)


----------



## MerkurMan (Oct 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm out at a friend's house right now without my camera. When I get home later on tonight, if it's not too late and the rain has stopped, I'll get some beamshots next to a few ubiquitous lights for comparison's sake. Until then, just picture a brighter XP-E Quark with a larger hotspot.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Oct 23, 2009)

Just recently I picked up this Quark AA Tac to replace my Fenix L1d serving as nightstand duty. I liked the idea that I could have a momentary on in LOW LOW, and if I wanted the high powered light, it wouldn't switch to a strobe between turning it on and off.

This light works far better for my needs as the light next to the weapon on the nightstand.



The Quark's partner:







Closeup of the Quark AA TAc







On Turbo:







With the EDC knife:


----------



## WadeF (Oct 23, 2009)

It's raining here, not a good night for beam shots.


----------



## seattlite (Oct 23, 2009)

Here are some beamshots, Canon XTI/18-55mm, ISO800, F4.0, 1/4, 18mm:

Surefire LX2-High:





4Sevens, Quark TI, 2xRCR123-High:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Oct 23, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## berry580 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you for the beam shots.
Btw, the Quark TI, 2xRCR123 is on "turbo", right?


----------



## qip (Oct 23, 2009)

quarks a more of a flooder , LX2 is a spotter


----------



## seattlite (Oct 23, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Thank you for the beam shots.
> Btw, the Quark TI, 2xRCR123 is on "turbo", right?



Yes. High output with Bezel tight.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you all, for these beautiful photographs.

:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## strinq (Oct 23, 2009)

Gorgeous light...waiting for mine to arrive...


----------



## WadeF (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice beamshots! Yes, the XP-G in the Quarks isn't a big time thrower. As you can see in those beam shots you get a good sized hot spot and generous spill. I wouldn't be surprised is the Quark 2x123 XP-G is putting out more lumens than the SF LX2. 

4sevens has announced the Turbo Quarks, these should throw much better due to their larger reflector. Can't wait to see some beam shots or lux readings.


----------



## MerkurMan (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, the rain hasn't let up, so outdoor beamshots are out for tonight.

I decided to grab a quick emitter comparison shot vs my neutral QAA. Both lights on moon mode. The uneven XP-G beam was my fault -- light wasn't aimed perfectly.

This illustrates the higher surface intensity of the smaller XP-E die. I personally prefer the larger hotspot of the XP-G. Also, for you moon mode lovers out there, time to rejoice! With the lumens coming out of the Ti's lens more spread out, it is much less jarring to the eyes in pitch black. It looks dimmer, and it throws less than the XP-E.


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 24, 2009)

It seems all the beamshots I've seen from the XP-G so far are pretty blue, it's not THAT blue, right?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Oct 24, 2009)

So beautiful. It's going to hurt waiting until next week.


----------



## MerkurMan (Oct 24, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> It seems all the beamshots I've seen from the XP-G so far are pretty blue, it's not THAT blue, right?


Most of the beamshots I've seen so far have been side-by-side with a neutral quark, which will naturally make the cool white XP-G look blue in comparison.

When you're looking at the light on its own, it looks beautifully crystal white, maybe _slightly_ greenish if I had to pick a colour.


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 24, 2009)

Then I guess it's camera's color compensation at play then. :thinking:


----------



## TONY M (Oct 24, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Then I guess it's camera's color compensation at play then. :thinking:


I failed to notice that the XP-E was a 5A thinking that the XP-G looked quite blue in comparison. 

Very pretty titanium pics I must say!:twothumbs Good to see they arrived before Christmas too, now wishing I had ordered one...


----------



## recDNA (Oct 24, 2009)

qip said:


> quarks a more of a flooder , LX2 is a spotter


 

Even so from that pic it is hard to believe the Quark is putting out MORE lumens than the SF. Wallshots might be in order.

PS - Just a hint, wallshots work indoors on rainy days guys!


----------



## WadeF (Oct 24, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Even so from that pic it is hard to believe the Quark is putting out MORE lumens than the SF. Wallshots might be in order.
> 
> PS - Just a hint, wallshots work indoors on rainy days guys!



A wall shot would be more telling. The Quark will have brighter spill and a larger hot spot. A ceiling bounce would be an easier way to judge the difference in total output. I assume the SF LX2 would be a Cree XR-E? If so the best it could be is a R2 bin. The Quark's XP-G is a R5 bin. The Quark 2x123 drives it at 990mA on max. I doubt SF is driving the XR-E above spec, so it's probably 1A max. If you go by that then the Quark with the XP-G should be putting out more total lumens.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Oct 24, 2009)

Just got my 4sevens order and took a quick picture, Ill take a few comparison beam shots tonight between the Quark 2x123 Tactical and a Quark 2x123 Tactical Ti.


----------



## eddyg (Oct 24, 2009)

This is my first titanium flashlight, so I may have went a little overboard trying to capture all of its glory!


----------



## kwkarth (Oct 24, 2009)

MerkurMan said:


> Well, the rain hasn't let up, so outdoor beamshots are out for tonight.
> 
> I decided to grab a quick emitter comparison shot vs my neutral QAA. Both lights on moon mode. The uneven XP-G beam was my fault -- light wasn't aimed perfectly.
> 
> This illustrates the higher surface intensity of the smaller XP-E die. I personally prefer the larger hotspot of the XP-G. Also, for you moon mode lovers out there, time to rejoice! With the lumens coming out of the Ti's lens more spread out, it is much less jarring to the eyes in pitch black. It looks dimmer, and it throws less than the XP-E.


Very informative photo!


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 24, 2009)

eddyg, nice pics!:thumbsup:
I hope to get a shipping email this week....


----------



## kwkarth (Oct 24, 2009)

eddyg,
beautiful pics!


----------



## horsehunter (Oct 24, 2009)

#294.


----------



## yuk (Oct 24, 2009)

Why you guys don't you post some more beamshots?


----------



## clumma (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm not satisfied with my 123^2 at all. It's my first Quark.

First off, it's not bright. My Eagletac P10C, almost a year old with a Q5 emitter, is much brighter. This light should be 300 lumens at the emitter. I don't think I'm even seeing the 220 that is apparently now on the 4sevens site.

Second, the threads are rough. After making a fuss about square threads I expected better. Perhaps due to the titanium.

Third, AW 17670s fit very tightly -- so much so, that you have to take both ends apart to get them out due to air locking.

Finally, it's got the 3 second strobe toggle that everybody complained about with the Eagletac T20. Ok, perhaps I would have known had I read the specs more carefully, but I think it should be obvious why this is a terrible idea:
* Delays in UIs are always bad. Who wants to wait 3 seconds for anything?
* Strobe, if you need it, is something you need instantly, not after 3 clicks!
* The clicky is how we turn the light on and off. It should not be repurposed for mode control. It means I've got to think back over how many seconds have passed to know what I'm going to get.

It also uses clicky half-presses to step through modes. This is also terrible, since it means we can't do momentary on, AND it means another delay until the thing figures out what we're doing. It ruins the haptics of feeling connected to light.

Seriously folks, the impression this thing gives is of an XP-G slapped into a light designed for a Q5 and titanium poured into tooling designed for aluminum. Refund please.

-Carl


----------



## Hondo (Oct 24, 2009)

If you are serious, let it go to one of us. Your cost plus shipping.

Now, as to your problems, the only one I can identify with is rough threads, and yes, that is typical of Ti, and while it can get better with use and re-lubing, it will never be as slick as aluminum can be. Mine are a bear right now to turn.

My brightness seems like what I would expect from the bin level, compared to other Q5 and R2 lights. I don't have a two-cell light, so I can't comment on the maximum potential that you have in the 2x123.

No clue what the delay is for strobe, mine instantly toggles to and from it, even if I have shut off on normal mode and tighten the head before turning it on. There should never be a need to click three times, or at all once on, to get to strobe from turbo.

As to the rest of your UI issues, that is all common knowledge from last year when the Quarks were released, I can't see how anyone could be dissapointed with this once receiving the light, especially if you have ever used a "D" series Fenix, which uses the same principle.

Funny, the thing that bugs me most has only been touched on. The tint. Both my AA and 123 have the same green tint, with a resulting crummy color rendition. I can't find another quality light I own that I like less for this. It gets less noticable on high and turbo, but the three lower levels are what I will use the vast majority of the time. Too bad the heads are glued, as I would hate to try and break that open for an emitter swap. Worse, the premium emitter is a major feature of the light. I would GLADLY swap the R5 for even an R2 with a more pleasing tint.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 24, 2009)

Carl, sorry to hear you don't like your Quark. We all have different tastes and it's fine to like different things. I'm sure someone here would love to take that Quark off your hands. You could try offering it up on the marketplace for what you paid for it plus shipping, etc. Or maybe you could even try making a small profit on it.  Unless that's taboo around here? :duck:


----------



## clumma (Oct 24, 2009)

Hondo said:


> If you are serious, let it go to one of us. Your cost plus shipping.



Sounds good. At the moment my son seems to have run off with the blue clicky boot, so you'd have to accept it with black only unless I can find the blue one. I'll throw in a brand new T20 for $30 extra.



> Now, as to your problems, the only one I can identify with is rough threads, and yes, that is typical of Ti, and while it can get better with use and re-lubing, it will never be as slick as aluminum can be. Mine are a bear right now to turn.



Somebody tell me again why we're still designing lights for primary cells and 3rd-party batteries.



> My brightness seems like what I would expect from the bin level, compared to other Q5 and R2 lights. I don't have a two-cell light, so I can't comment on the maximum potential that you have in the 2x123.



I've got a year-old 1x122 light that's been *heavily* used and it's *very* noticeably brighter. The Ti Quark isn't even spec'd to 300 lumens, which any respectable manufacturer can get out of an R2 on a 2x123 light. They've got nobody to do the thermal design, is all I can think.



> No clue what the delay is for strobe, mine instantly toggles to and from it, even if I have shut off on normal mode and tighten the head before turning it on.



I've got the "tactical" one I guess. It's the one that gives you strobe from the clicky if you've used the clicky in the past 3 seconds.



> There should never be a need to click three times, or at all once on, to get to strobe from turbo.



If the light is off and I need to "tactically" blind someone, I would have to click to turn the light on (1), click to turn it off (2), and click to get strobe (3).



> As to the rest of your UI issues, that is all common knowledge from last year when the Quarks were released, I can't see how anyone could be dissapointed with this once receiving the light, especially if you have ever used a "D" series Fenix, which uses the same principle.



I haven't followed the quarks because the specs weren't interesting until now. I gave my liteflux away and hoped to forget all about it.



> I would GLADLY swap the R5 for even an R2 with a more pleasing tint.



I prefer cool white to warmer tints anyway, but wouldn't trade tint for 10 lumens. What are you guys doing with your lights, grading diamonds or something?

-Carl


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Oct 24, 2009)

clumma said:


> I'm not satisfied with my 123^2 at all. It's my first Quark.
> 
> Second, the threads are rough. After making a fuss about square threads I expected better. Perhaps due to the titanium.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you might look into trading your regular UI with someone who has a tactical version. That will give you the instant access to strobe and the momentary on. Or, as others have suggested, selling it outright. It is a limited edition, so it probably would find a home pretty quick..

re: rough threads. I am still waiting for my Ti Quarks (in transit), however I do have several Ti watches and their threads (screw lock-down of the stem for setting the time) were very rough initially. It took over 2 years before they wore in, but now they're silky smooth. And being a watch, I couldn't lube the threads, nor would I have anyways, not until they wore in, otherwise it they never would have mated to each other.That's my experience with Ti threads, to date.


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 24, 2009)

Closet_Flashaholic said:


> I couldn't lube the threads, nor would I have anyways, not until they wore in, otherwise it they never would have mated to each other.That's my experience with Ti threads, to date.



that's interesting, mind expanding on that?


----------



## divine (Oct 24, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> It seems all the beamshots I've seen from the XP-G so far are pretty blue, it's not THAT blue, right?


No it's not, I say it is very similar to R2 WH tint.


----------



## divine (Oct 24, 2009)

clumma said:


> I've got the "tactical" one I guess. It's the one that gives you strobe from the clicky if you've used the clicky in the past 3 seconds.


The tactical doesn't do that.


----------



## divine (Oct 24, 2009)

clumma said:


> First off, it's not bright. My Eagletac P10C, almost a year old with a Q5 emitter, is much brighter. This light should be 300 lumens at the emitter. I don't think I'm even seeing the 220 that is apparently now on the 4sevens site.


My Quark XP-G Tactical came programmed with medium (not high or turbo) as both modes, bezel tightened and bezel loosened.

I suggest you read through the manual and try going into programming mode before you find out if something is wrong or not.


----------



## Nake (Oct 24, 2009)

Perhaps when you took the blue boot out, you didn't re-tighten the cap internals enough.


----------



## clumma (Oct 24, 2009)

divine said:


> My Quark XP-G Tactical came programmed with medium (not high or turbo) as both modes, bezel tightened and bezel loosened.
> 
> I suggest you read through the manual and try going into programming mode before you find out if something is wrong or not.



Apparently I have the nontactical version. The manual mentions no such programming possibility. But anyway, these aren't close to the 300 lumens they should be.

-Carl


----------



## lolzertank (Oct 24, 2009)

clumma said:


> Apparently I have the nontactical version. The manual mentions no such programming possibility. But anyway, these aren't close to the 300 lumens they should be.
> 
> -Carl



Have you paid attention to the beam width? This thing known as the "inverse square law" really detracts from the apparent brightness of floody beams.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Oct 24, 2009)

Quark 2x123 on the left and the Quark 2x123 Ti on the right.


----------



## Linger (Oct 24, 2009)

I heard trolls are attracted to Ti



> Have you paid attention to the beam width?






Apparently the xpg R5 is excellent for spotting trolls too, please don't accidentally feed any

/rant, resume beamshots please


----------



## WadeF (Oct 24, 2009)

clumma said:


> Apparently I have the nontactical version. The manual mentions no such programming possibility. But anyway, these aren't close to the 300 lumens they should be.
> 
> -Carl



1. I don't recall these ever being advertised as being 300 lumens.
2. The XP-G R5 @ 1A should probably, in theory, be around 345 emitter lumens, but in a small light it will quickly heat up and the Quark is driving it at 990mA, so realistic emitter lumens maybe closer to 300 lumens. That's emitter lumens, not out the front lumens. Out the front lumens is probably around 230-240 lumens.
3. The Quark has a very wide beam, lots of spill, bright spill at that, and a large hot spot. I have MC-E lights pumping out 400-500 lumens, but they are very floody and look less bright than most of my XR-E 200 lumen lights, because the hot spot is more diffused.

What you seem to be talking about is LUX. Your EagleTacs most likely generate a beam with a higher LUX value, which looks brighter. 

Also some of the EagleTacs are driving XR-E R2's at 1.2A or higher, maybe 1.4A. Some of the EagleTacs have tested pretty high in MrGMan's IS. I'd have to check his topic, but I think 250-260 out the front lumens. This is because the emitters are being over driven.

In the Ti Quarks the XP-G isn't being over driven, it's just below the max recommended drive level. Now if 4sevens pushed the XP-G to say 1.5A in the Quark it would be much brighter. However, that wouldn't be a smart idea in a small titanium light with limited heat sinking. 

It would be more fair to compare the Quark 2x123 XP-E at 190 OTF lumens to the Ti Quark XP-G R5 which is probably around 230-240 OTF lumens. 

If you want a more intense hot spot with more throw the XP-E version will be better. If you want a larger, less intense hot spot (a more even beam), the XP-G will be better.

Many of us felt the beam profile of the XP-E models had too intense of a hot spot. Great for distance illumination, but not ideal for close range tasks. The XP-G version gives is a better beam profile for close up work, something we wanted.

So I don't think it's fair to fault the light when it is performing exactly as expected to those of us who are educated as to what to expect out of it. 

Obviously you had different expectations for the light, so hopefully you can quickly find it a new home and get your money back so you can try another light that will better suit your needs. Maybe the Quark Turbos with the XP-G R5's will be more what you're looking for. They will be a larger light, but with the larger reflector they will have more throw, a higher lux value in the hot spot, which means they will look much brighter than the regular Quark.

Also this topic is for pictures, not complaining about your purchase. Please take it to the appropriate topic as to stop derailing this one.


----------



## computernut (Oct 24, 2009)

Great photos!



eddyg said:


> This is my first titanium flashlight, so I may have went a little overboard trying to capture all of its glory!


----------



## WadeF (Oct 24, 2009)

Time to get this topic back on track with some pics I just took:


----------



## kwkarth (Oct 24, 2009)

clumma said:


> If the light is off and I need to "tactically" blind someone, I would have to click to turn the light on (1), click to turn it off (2), and click to get strobe (3).
> -Carl



Actually, for the regular model, all you have to do is click once to turn the light on in turbo mode and half press to go directly to Strobe. What's so difficult about that?

If you have the Tactical model, program one mode for strobe and one for Turbo. Done.


----------



## fiorano (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice pics eddyg and WadeF. Cool thread!


----------



## qip (Oct 24, 2009)

black button rules 


silly blue people


----------



## berry580 (Oct 24, 2009)

By the looks of the beamshot, its hard to tell the difference in output. One's light just looks more dispersed than the other.


FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> Quark 2x123 on the left and the Quark 2x123 Ti on the right.


----------



## headophile (Oct 24, 2009)

is this light real titanium or titanium-coated?


----------



## Linger (Oct 24, 2009)

headophile - search is your friend, try titanium quark, or head to marketplace and look at 4sevens thread
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=198575

berry850 - yes, exactly - the xpg is wider and so a bit less intense, but WadeF has great comments it just up-thread from you post.

gip, WadeF - yes, black cap is great for me, I will make the switch when-ever it is I finally get mine.

WadeF - dude, that is my light too. great pics, thank-you. (I've got great results from putting a bit of heatshrink tubing on the clip of my Q AA TW. %100 protection, %100 reversable mod)


----------



## carrot (Oct 24, 2009)

Real Ti


----------



## headophile (Oct 24, 2009)

carrot said:


> Real Ti



cool, thanks.


----------



## Morelite (Oct 24, 2009)

headophile said:


> is this light real titanium or titanium-coated?


 Solid CP (grade 2) Ti.


----------



## clumma (Oct 24, 2009)

berry580 said:


> By the looks of the beamshot, its hard to tell the difference in output. One's light just looks more dispersed than the other.



No kidding. Though I think beamshots in the grass can be misleading. I don't own a previous quark for comparison, but let's just say the appeal of this light had better be in the battery life dept. -Carl


----------



## clumma (Oct 24, 2009)

> Also this topic is for pictures, not complaining about your purchase. Please take it to the appropriate topic as to stop derailing this one.



Sorry, I think the original here has been deleted by an admin (at my request). I've posted my reply at

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2375828&postcount=1536

-Carl


----------



## WadeF (Oct 24, 2009)

clumma said:


> but let's just say the appeal of this light had better be in the battery life dept. -Carl



As far as I know the Ti Quarks with the XP-G are driving the emitter with the same current as the Quarks with XP-E's. So there shouldn't be any difference in battery life, unless the XP-G's have a lower Vf and that results in less power consumption? 

The result is more lumens with the same amount of current used. However those lumens are more diffused with the XP-G, so it won't look as bright.


----------



## xenonk (Oct 25, 2009)

You guys are making me regret holding out, even though I'd never end up reaching for it because I'm addicted to warm tints. It's just so shiny...



clumma said:


> The Ti Quark isn't even spec'd to 300 lumens, which any respectable manufacturer can get out of an R2 on a 2x123 light.


No manufacturer I know of makes such a beast. Especially not rated OTF...
Either your Quark is defective or you're confusing throw for output. The former can be remedied by sending it in for repair, while for the latter you'd want a different light entirely. Something with a larger reflector and a smaller emitter.



berry580 said:


> By the looks of the beamshot, its hard to tell the difference in output. One's light just looks more dispersed than the other.


It should be easier if you whitewall them to see the difference in spill intensity. The perception of light is logarithmic and the increase in output isn't exactly double.
The difference in throw because of that dispersing should become obvious at longer range. The XP-G will "fall off" a substantial distance before the XP-E does.


----------



## clumma (Oct 25, 2009)

xenonk said:


> No manufacturer I know of makes such a beast. Especially not rated OTF...
> Either your Quark is defective or you're confusing throw for output. The former can be remedied by sending it in for repair, while for the latter you'd want a different light entirely. Something with a larger reflector and a smaller emitter.



Very few lights are spec'd OTF (Legion II and...?). The T20 is a 2x123 R2 light spec'd at 300 lumens. Granted, it's a bigger light, and therefore has more surface area to dissipate heat. But it's an XR-E R2, and this is an XP-G R5. -Carl


----------



## kwkarth (Oct 25, 2009)

qip said:


> black button rules
> 
> 
> silly blue people



Blue button rules, silly buttons! :nana:


----------



## clumma (Oct 25, 2009)

WadeF said:


> As far as I know the Ti Quarks with the XP-G are driving the emitter with the same current as the Quarks with XP-E's. So there shouldn't be any difference in battery life, unless the XP-G's have a lower Vf and that results in less power consumption?



They do have a slightly lower Vf than XP-E or XR-E (about 1/3 V less from 350-1000mA). Doubt that translates into much savings in real life. -Carl


----------



## kwkarth (Oct 25, 2009)

clumma said:


> Very few lights are spec'd OTF (Legion II and...?). The T20 is a 2x123 R2 light spec'd at 300 lumens. Granted, it's a bigger light, and therefore has more surface area to dissipate heat. But it's an XR-E R2, and this is an XP-G R5. -Carl



Clumma, in general terms (there are always exceptions) The ability of a given light to "throw" a beam is sort of dictated by the ratio of the light emitting surface area to the diameter of the reflector size. Again, this is really not entirely true, but in the case of the XPG Quark vs. the R2 based ET T20C2, one look down the throat of both will tell you the story right there. Also, I believe the T20 may be over driven as well. So your T20 will last 10,000 hours instead of 50,000. Meh, your choice. If you need throw, then the XPG quark is not the light for you. I find that the increased overall brightness of the XPG makes up for the lesser throw for me, when comparing to the original Quark.


----------



## kwkarth (Oct 25, 2009)

clumma said:


> They do have a slightly lower Vf than XP-E or XR-E (about 1/3 V less from 350-1000mA). Doubt that translates into much savings in real life. -Carl



I guess that depends upon your driver circuit and battery supply. If all other things are equal, then less boost is needed to maintain constant current, and in most circuits that translates to big efficiency savings.


----------



## xenonk (Oct 25, 2009)

kwkarth said:


> Also, I believe the T20 may be over driven as well.


It should take around 1.2A: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2412997

IIRC, turning emitter lumens into OTF lumens in a reflector causes a loss of somewhere between a quarter to a third of the output.



clumma said:


> Very few lights are spec'd OTF (Legion II and...?).


Also notably Surefire's stuff, who I am told qualify as a reputable manufacturer...
Good luck with whatever you do with the Quark, I guess.


----------



## clumma (Oct 25, 2009)

kwkarth said:


> Clumma, in general terms (there are always exceptions) The ability of a given light to "throw" a beam is sort of dictated by the ratio of the light emitting surface area to the diameter of the reflector size. Again, this is really not entirely true, but in the case of the XPG Quark vs. the R2 based ET T20C2, one look down the throat of both will tell you the story right there. Also, I believe the T20 may be over driven as well. So your T20 will last 10,000 hours instead of 50,000. Meh, your choice. If you need throw, then the XPG quark is not the light for you. I find that the increased overall brightness of the XPG makes up for the lesser throw for me, when comparing to the original Quark.



Erg, how many times do I have to explain I have no use for throw, and that I am NOT confusing intensity with total output?

10,000 hours is more than the 99.9% of lights will ever be used. If you run two li-ions through them every day, 7 days a week, that's more than a decade of life! We'll be carrying around small fusion reactors by then. :thumbsup:

-Carl


----------



## clumma (Oct 25, 2009)

xenonk said:


> It should take around 1.2A: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2412997



...Which means the XP-G R5 should produce as much from < 1A, which wouldn't be overdriving according to Cree.



> IIRC, turning emitter lumens into OTF lumens in a reflector causes a loss of somewhere between a quarter to a third of the output.


 
Good glass loses < 5%, and aluminum ~ 8%, in the 400-600nm range.

-Carl


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Oct 25, 2009)

flasherByNight said:


> that's interesting, mind expanding on that?


pm sent. Didn't want to clutter up this thread. (sorry for this clutter)


----------



## kwkarth (Oct 25, 2009)

clumma said:


> Erg, how many times do I have to explain I have no use for throw, and that I am NOT confusing intensity with total output?
> 
> 10,000 hours is more than the 99.9% of lights will ever be used. If you run two li-ions through them every day, 7 days a week, that's more than a decade of life! We'll be carrying around small fusion reactors by then. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Carl



Sorry Carl, I missed your first point before, and I agree with your point about 10k hours of useful life. I liked my T20 while it was working... about 24hrs, and then the head seized. Now it's a paperweight.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 25, 2009)

Let's try and take future discussions about the specs of the light over to the appropriate topics and leave this one for pictures and commenting on pictures.

This back and forth about the total output is silly. The Ti Quark's were never advertised to be brighter than anything else. They never advertised OTF lumens, we just assumed the OTF lumens would be more than the XP-E R2 versions, but we never knew by how much. The Eagle Tac may well have more OTF lumens since they over drive their LED's. I've heard maybe even up to 1.4A. 

You could try a ceiling bounce and from that you should have an idea which is putting out more lumens. 

Now let's get this back on topic. Anyone continuing this debate here is just trolling.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! I was an amateur photograher before the digital area and i think I was good...

Looking at the pictures above (both sets) are amazing! Superb depth control and focus, sharp as a knive, correct expose and probably well photoshopped. :thumbsup:

The theme of the pictures is a very interesting one as well! lovecpf


----------



## branespload (Oct 25, 2009)

my small contribution, taken with an iphone haha:






hopefully this helps get everything back on topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Morelite (Oct 25, 2009)

Regular AA with a tritium vial in the void where the clip was.


----------



## yuk (Oct 25, 2009)

branespload or anyone with a Ti Q123, how heavy is it with the battery?


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm just here for the pictures.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 25, 2009)

branespload said:


> my small contribution, taken with an iphone haha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot! iPhone 3GS?


----------



## branespload (Oct 25, 2009)

you bet! works decently for macro shots with that new tap to focus feature. :]


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 25, 2009)

Where the **** is my shipping notice!


----------



## WadeF (Oct 25, 2009)

Couple of new shots. I blew the focus on this first one (wanted the bezel in focus), but I figured I'd post it anyway:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 25, 2009)

Holy crap these things are beautiful, and all the pics are just making me want mine even more! Hopefully it ships next week.


----------



## Sean Rorie (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Every One
This is my first post on CPF,I missed the release of the Ti Quarks and was about to order a Turbo 123-2 but then saw Flashlightsngears post on his recent supply and quickly ordered his last Ti 123-2.So will post a picture when it arrives.I love this forum lots of knowlege here.


----------



## xenonk (Oct 26, 2009)

Morelite said:


> Regular AA with a tritium vial in the void where the clip was.


Oh, that's clever. The adhesive would probably be enough to keep the empty retaining ring from flopping about too.


----------



## JeffInChi (Oct 26, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Where the **** is my shipping notice!


 
SGt, didn't get mine yet either. I think the AAx2 and box sets are taking a little longer, hopefully we get the notice at some point today.

Anyone receive their AAx2 and/or have any AAx2 pics to post?


----------



## kts (Oct 26, 2009)

Those TI quarks really look nice, I would love to see more TI and SS flashlights, shiny is GOOD :twothumbs


----------



## Dioni (Oct 26, 2009)

WadeF said:


>


 
Nice!


----------



## daich (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Oddjob (Oct 26, 2009)

Sweet pics! Still waiting for mine.


----------



## Morelite (Oct 26, 2009)

xenonk said:


> Oh, that's clever. The adhesive would probably be enough to keep the empty retaining ring from flopping about too.


 
The empty ring is threaded so it still threads up nice and tight even without the clip in it. The vial just has a tab of superglue under it holding it in there. The vial in recessed in the slot so it is well protected.


----------



## MerkurMan (Oct 26, 2009)

Morelite said:


> The empty ring is threaded so it still threads up nice and tight even without the clip in it. The vial just has a tab of superglue under it holding it in there. The vial in recessed in the slot so it is well protected.


I don't mean to hijack the thread, but what size is the vial in your Quark? I tried one of [email protected]'s 8mm units, and it was too large. 5mm? Thanks!


----------



## Morelite (Oct 26, 2009)

MerkurMan said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but what size is the vial in your Quark? I tried one of [email protected]'s 8mm units, and it was too large. 5mm? Thanks!


 
1.5mm x 7.0mm, they are a nice snug fit.
IIRC I got them from Merkava in the marketplace a while ago.


----------



## John_Galt (Oct 26, 2009)

">

My first, very poor attempts at photography. I attempted to use my red LED drop-in to enhance the numbering, but didn't do a very good job. Also showing off my other lights.


----------



## OutGunned321 (Oct 26, 2009)

oo:... :twothumbs... :kewlpics:

I wish I knew about 4Sevens when they came out with those titanium quarks. :shrug:
I'd be down for a polished stainless steel version if they were to ever release a limited run.


----------



## MerkurMan (Oct 27, 2009)

Just snapped a couple of pics with the clip reversed after a request in another thread. :twothumbs
















Now, to take it back off.


----------



## eddyg (Oct 31, 2009)

My Ti AA² (regular) arrived yesterday to compliment my Ti AA Tactical, so I took a "family photo" of the two of them:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 31, 2009)

without having read through this thread first I wanted to post my "Tuxedo Quarks" I was wanting to do this before I even received my Ti AA*2. The first thing I did upon taking the Ti out of the package before even turning it on, is take it apart to make the Tuxedos. Here it is:






Seems quite appropriate for a Black and Ti Quark thread, don't ya think?


----------



## Bass (Nov 2, 2009)

eddyg said:


> This is my first titanium flashlight, so I may have went a little overboard trying to capture all of its glory!


 
Just wanted to compliment you on your images :thumbsup: Some of the best Flashlight images I've seen. 4Sevens should licence these from you!

A bit OT (so I apologise in advance) but I guess as this is a 'show us your photo' thread it can be allowed? 

Q. how did you light these? 3 lights, 1 main and 2 gelled (1 blue + 1 magenta)?? 

Snoots, barndoors, grids??

I've been trying to work it. Your background is a great choice as well. Very nicely done and nice PP to finish off.


----------



## ejot (Nov 2, 2009)

:devil:


----------



## Morelite (Nov 2, 2009)

ejot said:


> :devil:


What happened and what where you trying to do?


----------



## flasherByNight (Nov 2, 2009)

Morelite said:


> what where you trying to do?



make us cry


----------



## ejot (Nov 2, 2009)

I *really *like the EX10 clip and wanted one on my Quark => needs another hole. 

These glamour shots are all well and good, and fun to see. But I got mine to use, and it's already sporting its share of scuffs and wear. And IMO, no clip beats the functionality and position of the EX10's, so out came the center punches and cutting fluid. Unfortunately I do not yet have any reassembled pics because the first couple threads on the clip screws are stripped -- getting together a list of stuff to order from McMaster and then I'll get some pics up. 

Sorry if I made anyone cry.  I'm well equipped to buff her back to as-new, and will probably buy a replacement tailcap if they become available. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sardaukar (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Beamhead (Nov 4, 2009)

Someone has to follow that great shot by Sardaukar


----------



## Sardaukar (Nov 5, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> Someone has to follow that great shot by Sardaukar
> 
> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/7061/tiquark.jpg



Thanks.


----------



## timbo114 (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## eddyg (Nov 6, 2009)

Bass said:


> Just wanted to compliment you on your images :thumbsup: Some of the best Flashlight images I've seen. 4Sevens should licence these from you!


Thanks! Maybe 4Seven's will see your comment and contact me! :wave:



> A bit OT (so I apologise in advance) but I guess as this is a 'show us your photo' thread it can be allowed?
> 
> Q. how did you light these? 3 lights, 1 main and 2 gelled (1 blue + 1 magenta)??
> 
> Snoots, barndoors, grids??


Yup, exactly right. 3 lights -- main up and over with softbox, with two gridded kicker lights behind, gelled to blue and purple.



> I've been trying to work it. Your background is a great choice as well. Very nicely done and nice PP to finish off.


Thanks again. The blue/purple shots were all pretty much "straight out of Lightroom" because I was in a hurry to get them posted. The shot of my two Ti Quarks in post #98 with the red/yellow gels was post processed a bit to clean up some dust specs and add the logo.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 6, 2009)

Strangely, my second Quark Ti (123) took longer than usual to be shipped to me. Just when I was about to enquire from 4Sevens, it turned up today.


----------



## Bass (Nov 6, 2009)

eddyg said:


> Thanks! Maybe 4Seven's will see your comment and contact me! :wave:


 
They should. 4Sevens stuff is great, they have a strong brand and excellent products but their marketing and flashlight images could be much improved IMO. Their website images of their flashlights just do not do them justice. Even now, they have no proper images of the Ti lights on their site.

Anyway! Here's hoping they give you a call 




eddyg said:


> Yup, exactly right. 3 lights -- main up and over with softbox, with two gridded kicker lights behind, gelled to blue and purple.


 
Thanks for the clarification. You nailed the lighting for these. Small product photography is much harder than it looks (especially with reflective surfaces) and this is a pretty complex set-up that you made to look simple and very effective. Are you a professional, or just an experimental perfectionist? !




eddyg said:


> Thanks again. The blue/purple shots were all pretty much "straight out of Lightroom" because I was in a hurry to get them posted. The shot of my two Ti Quarks in post #98 with the red/yellow gels was post processed a bit to clean up some dust specs and add the logo.


 
I really like what you have done with #98 (polished to a Ti shine ) but I prefer the colour combination of your earlier ones. There is no EXIF; what gear do you use, if you don't mind sharing?

Sorry to all if I diverted things a bit OT :shakehead

Sardaukar - great shot and I enjoyed your Flikr album. There seems to be a lot of talented photographers, here at CPF. Is there a dedicated photo thread, or something similar? ( New boy here!)

I enjoy all images of nice looking, shiny lights. Keep 'em coming :twothumbs


----------



## ejot (Nov 6, 2009)

:wow::kewlpics: here. 


I just P&S. But finally got the clip on.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 7, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> Someone has to follow that great shot by Sardaukar




Beamie, nice shot. Btw, what boot is that? Doesn't seem stock.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 7, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Beamie, nice shot. Btw, what boot is that? Doesn't seem stock.


 Its a cone washer pushed down over the tactical boot to allow tail standing, thanks.


----------



## juplin (Nov 8, 2009)

Received my Quark 123T yesterday.





Front view





Stock clip has been replaced with a shorter clip.




The head can be unobstructedly rotated now.


----------



## Morelite (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought the clips on the single 123 models where not removeable since you had to choose clip or clipless when ordering.


----------



## juplin (Nov 8, 2009)

Morelite said:


> I thought the clips on the single 123 models where not removeable since you had to choose clip or clipless when ordering.


After the head has be disassembled, the clip can be removed, and the emitter board can be accessed at the same time.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3153199&postcount=1
The clip of single 123 models is installed in the slot beneath the head O-ring.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Nov 8, 2009)

My pictures always stink. I think I reached my height of picture taking with Longman and Shorty.


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 9, 2009)

I love the EX10 clip mod. Can't wait to see it


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 9, 2009)

Morelite said:


> Regular AA with a tritium vial in the void where the clip was.


That is a great idea!


----------



## TechnoBill (Nov 9, 2009)

Hogokansatsukan, you have _Beautiful Hair!_

Between your hair and that wild Dragon Headband, the ladies must just crawl all over you. My PackMates give you a *"Paws Up!"* and I'm just plain envious. My forehead's encroachment and occupation of my skull doesn't bother me, but if my _beard_ looked like that, I'd be one happy DogFather! 


 





Hogokansatsukan said:


>


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Nov 9, 2009)

TechnoBill said:


> Hogokansatsukan, you have _Beautiful Hair!_
> 
> Between your hair and that wild Dragon Headband, the ladies must just crawl all over you. My PackMates give you a *"Paws Up!"* and I'm just plain envious. My forehead's encroachment and occupation of my skull doesn't bother me, but if my _beard_ looked like that, I'd be one happy DogFather!


 
What do you mean? That's my wife's back.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 9, 2009)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> What do you mean? That's my wife's back.


Someone is itching to be in the dog house.


----------



## Chao (Nov 9, 2009)

juplin said:


> Stock clip has been replaced with a shorter clip.



The short clip looks good here! thanks for sharing.


----------



## juplin (Nov 10, 2009)

Chao said:


> The short clip looks good here! thanks for sharing.


This short clip is strong enough from my experience to use the same clip in old LF3XT.
After the short clip has been installed, battery loading/unloading will be from the head.





Now my Quark 123T is ready for EDC.


----------



## juplin (Nov 12, 2009)

Inspired by Morelite, a trit is added in the void used to install the stock clip of my Quark 123T. :laughing:


----------



## strinq (Nov 12, 2009)

Just got mine from the Malaysian dealer. Finally.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 13, 2009)

Lousy pics but just wanted to post this, I ordered the tempur-pedic kit which came with a sample that fits nicely in my pelican 1010 case, no need to pluck n pull.





My Ti Quark getting some first class rest.


----------



## strinq (Nov 13, 2009)

Nothing lousy about those pics man.
We're just spoiled by the crazy good pics here.

Oh yeah, did anybody change the o-rings on their Ti Quark?
With the original o-ring, the head and tail on mine proved extremely hard to turn so i changed it, used a pd30 0-ring which is not as fat or wide as the original.
Now it's much easier to turn, about the same 'easiness or hardness' as the pd30. 

Will it lower the water resistance? 
Cheers.


----------



## TCW 60 (Nov 13, 2009)

Then I will open my t 123 it opens more at the head threads than on the back ones. I turned the tube but It changes not. Don't know what to do.


----------



## Dobbler (Nov 19, 2009)

Details???



ejot said:


> :wow::kewlpics: here.
> 
> 
> I just P&S. But finally got the clip on.


----------



## widdors (Nov 19, 2009)

I just got my Quark 123 today, and after seeing this thread the other day I knew I wanted the same clip as ejot. After taking the head apart and removing the standard clip I took the tail apart to drill the extra hole for the new clip. I used the clip for a Nitecore D10, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## RyanA (Nov 19, 2009)

Man, I think this is going to be the new hit mod. Now if there was just a way to get rid of that paperclippy finish.


----------



## goingyard (Nov 20, 2009)

I thought I would add a picture of a couple of tricked out ti quark 123.


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 21, 2009)

goingyard said:


> I thought I would add a picture of a couple of tricked out ti quark 123.



OMG!!! HOW!?!?! :huh:oo:

And that is a hell of a first post... and :welcome:


----------



## goingyard (Nov 21, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> OMG!!! HOW!?!?! :huh:oo:
> 
> And that is a hell of a first post... and :welcome:


 

Well thanks. I can't take all of the credit. I had the opportunity to meet a local knife maker in my area that loves to work with ti. He invited me over and wanted to check out my light and we decided to do some work on it. As you can see the end result is pretty cool. If you are interested pm me and I can give you his contact info.


----------



## juplin (Nov 21, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## mar3 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 27, 2009)

goingyard said:


> Well thanks. I can't take all of the credit. I had the opportunity to meet a local knife maker in my area that loves to work with ti. He invited me over and wanted to check out my light and we decided to do some work on it. As you can see the end result is pretty cool. If you are interested pm me and I can give you his contact info.



Those lights look amazing!!! :thumbsup:

Just explain a little bit what was done. What is that blue color and is it permanent? I won't send my lights to anybody, too risky and/or too expensive, but that result is pretty damn cool!!! I guess you could do a lot of beautifull things with ti-lights, with the right equipment...

:welcome:


----------



## WadeF (Nov 29, 2009)

Picked up a Canon SX200IS to replace my aging Sony P-200. Still no digital SLR yet with a fancy macro lens... :mecry: So I was playing around with it a bit to see what it can do.





Should have cleaned out around the button.


----------



## Sardaukar (Nov 29, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Should have cleaned out around the button.



I always forget to do this.


----------



## kwkarth (Nov 29, 2009)

The pocket fuzz proves it's not a shelf queen. :twothumbs


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 29, 2009)

I love that shield reflection Wade!


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 29, 2009)

Part of me is gonna miss her


----------



## WadeF (Dec 13, 2009)

Playing around with a new Canon SX200IS. Still no DSLR with a good macro lens, but it's all I've got to work with for now. 





Kinda cleaned around the button this time:


----------



## Bass (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## 4sevens (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow there are some very beautiful pictures here. I love the DOF in some of the shots. They make the shots so dramatic.


----------



## desertrat21 (Dec 14, 2009)

A few shots of mine. They're both tactical versions. Great lights!


----------



## strinq (Dec 14, 2009)

Like someone mentioned above, 4sevens should get some of this pics with some payment to the owners of course. 
Gorgeous


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow there are some incredible shots in this thread.:thumbsup:

Here are some amature shots with my trusty Digital 8 in nightshot mode.


----------



## desertrat21 (Dec 19, 2009)

Quark 123*2 Ti





The MiNi 123





The Quark Turbo 123





The longer half of the Preon kit:





18650 battery tube:





The RGB:





The RGB emitter:


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 19, 2009)

Great shots, desertrat.


----------



## sigsour (Dec 19, 2009)

Sardaukar said:


> Great shots, desertrat.




Ditto, they dont even look real. It makes me want to buy more Quarks :thumbsup:

(I would like to see more pics of the black series instead of the Ti.)


----------



## Bass (Dec 19, 2009)

Sardaukar said:


> Great shots, desertrat.


 
+1 :thumbsup:

Very nice macro shot of the RGB emitter. Interesting to see it in all it's detail.


----------



## edc3 (Dec 20, 2009)

I made my wife a 4Sevens / Swarovski crystal charm bracelet. It's a little heavy, but it's bright.


----------



## strinq (Dec 20, 2009)

Great pics desertrat. A huge quark fan i see.


----------



## Zendude (Dec 20, 2009)

Desertrat, you should license those to 4sevens for the website. He still doesn't have any pics of the MiNi up yet. Absolutely beautiful shots of the RGB!:thumbsup:


----------



## desertrat21 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sardaukar said:


> Great shots, desertrat.


Thanks!



sigsour said:


> Ditto, they dont even look real. It makes me want to buy more Quarks :thumbsup:
> (I would like to see more pics of the black series instead of the Ti.)


I have more black shots in the archives... I'll see if I can dig 'em out this weekend.:thumbsup:



Bass said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> Very nice macro shot of the RGB emitter. Interesting to see it in all it's detail.


The RGB was a very pleasant surprise... both in novelty and the fact that it's legitimately utilitarian. That emitter's killer!



strinq said:


> Great pics desertrat. A huge quark fan i see.


I window shopped for a while but was impressed enough by my first purchases that I had to start a new collection... now my Surefires and Fenix lights have company. 



Zendude said:


> Desertrat, you should license those to 4sevens for the website. He still doesn't have any pics of the MiNi up yet. Absolutely beautiful shots of the RGB!:thumbsup:


Thanks for the kind words... photography's my other (well... ONE of my other) love(s). It goes well with flashaholism. :naughty:


----------



## slowhand23 (Dec 24, 2009)

Picked up a Quark Tactical 123-2, thus far I'm impressed! I prefer deep pocket carry so I changed the clip setup. Considering moving to li-on batteries, trying to decide if I should get the 18650 tube & battery or a 17650 :thinking: .


----------



## Light11 (Dec 26, 2009)

Great pics desertrat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kraid (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks to every one who posted pics! I've got a couple Ti 4Sevens lights on the way, and these make for some great flashlight pron!


----------



## tobrien (Jan 13, 2013)

these pics are phenomenal! i've got my Mini Titanium (#289) CR123 Quark with datiLED where's it's getting a three-mode, high output GDuP driver installed. how's a high of 1200mA sound with an XP-G2 R4 (5B1 tint) at 4000K sound, too?

AND it'll allow up to 5.0 volts with the new driver, so RCRs are a go! 

hopefully i'll be buying a 123^2 Ti Quark numbered today

edit: once datiled's worked his magic with my quark Titanium 123 and i get that back, i'll post some beam shots so y'all know how it looks at 1200mA with the XP-G2. should be nice!


----------

